# wants to stream to tv



## kiwi2000 (Mar 20, 2007)

I have a wireless router and a couple of desk top computers, one upstairs and one downstairs. I have a network enabled Hi Fi receiver connected to the downstairs computer for music.
I would like to stream tv from the network computer sites to my tvs.

I would need assistance but I think I maybe have the right equipment now.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

please do not duplicate posts here http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/wants-to-stream-to-tv-665839.html
you have a post here continue there 
if you require the post moved to a different forum - please report the post using the button and a moderator will move


----------

